# forgotten



## justindavid (Jul 11, 2010)

the sun will rise
to start the day once again

as it has
and will

and set

as it has 
and will

each day as it does, as it has
bright and warm
to bring life

life will dwindle

my life will not shine so
bright

as it had the day before

i am dying everyday

each bum-bump of my heart
counting down

to a time i will not know

and i will be put back to the 
earth as the sun sets

as it has
and will

and the sun will rise again 
tomorrow

as it has
and will

to leave my life a simple
memory
to a few
who will soon also be placed to only memories

and the sun will rise
and the sun will set

as it has
and will

and i will have been forgotten

put away even from memory

but the sun will rise

as it has
and set
as it will

and new memories - new lives will
be made

to be forgotten


----------

